# 2 écrans sur power mac G5



## serial (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Je travaille avec un power mac G5 bipros dont la carte mère possède 2 connecteurs  : DVI et ADC . J'ai acheté 2 écrans plats LG identiques avec des sorties VGA ou DVI .
J'ai réussi à en faire marcher un : sortie VGA +adaptateur DVI dans la prise DVI du G5 (la sortie DVI vers DVI du mac ne fonctionnait pas) . Ma question comment brancher le 2ème écran sur la prise ADC du G5 ? Acheter un convertisseur VGA vers ADC ou DVI vers ADC ? Merci de m'aider ...j'ai besoin de vos lumières.


----------



## Dramis (25 Février 2008)

branches tout en DVI, tu branches le premier directement dans la carte vidéo, pour l'autre, il te faut un convertisseur ADC vers DVI, ça coute autour de 50 euro il me semble....


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

merci pour la réponse rapide &#8230;mais je confirme que la sortie DVI du LG ne marche pas dans l'entrée DVI du G5 , ça marche uniquement avec la sortie VGA du LG avec un adaptateur dans l'entrée DVI du G5. Donc la question est : comment gérer le second moniteur ? et surtout quel adaptateur acheté ? VGA vers ADC ou DVI vers ADC ?


----------



## prasath (25 Février 2008)

Il ne te reste plus qu'à te tourner vers un adaptateur ADC vers VGA pour le second moniteur :
http://www.alis.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=757


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'à te tourner vers un adaptateur ADC vers VGA pour le second moniteur :
> http://www.alis.fr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=757


merci en fait le support Apple m'a expliqué que le DVI LG est différent du DVI Mac, voilà pourquoi la connectique DVI vers DVi ne marchait pas, donc en résumé je cherche un 
adaptateur DVI LG /DVI Mac et un adaptateur ADC Mac /DVI LG si ça existe&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;ou ADC/VGA si ça n'existe pas pour brancher le second écran. Chez Surcouf un technicien m'a dit que ma carte graphique Gforce FX 5200 ne fonctionnerait pas sur le port ADC . Qui croire ? Si vous avez des idées elles seront bienvenues, je me sens un peu perdue &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Merci


----------



## regiscorrs (25 Février 2008)

Il te faut deux adaptateurs alors :
- DVI vers VGA
- ADC vers VGA
J'ai fonctionné un bon bout de temps comme ça sur mon bi-2,5GHz sans aucun problème. Puis je suis passé au 22"


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

regiscorrs a dit:


> Il te faut deux adaptateurs alors :
> - DVI vers VGA
> - ADC vers VGA
> J'ai fonctionné un bon bout de temps comme ça sur mon bi-2,5GHz sans aucun problème. Puis je suis passé au 22"


Merci beaucoup , ça me rassure vraiment ,le technicien de Surcouf voulait me vendre un macpro, ma parole, car il m'a juré que ma carte graphique ne permettrait pas de connecter un second moniteur via ADC , me reste plus qu'à trouver l'adaptateur ADC/VGA ils n'en n'ont plus chez Alis et je continue à chercher dans Paris.


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

Introuvable Pas d'adaptateur VGA /ADC &#8230;
ça n'existe plus. Y a t-il quelqu'un qui ne sert plus et qui pourrait-il m'en vendre un ?


----------



## Dramis (25 Février 2008)

Tu pourrais nous donner les références d'écran LG que tu as acheté, je comprends pas trop le soucis du DVI non compatible mac.


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous donner les références d'écran LG que tu as acheté, je comprends pas trop le soucis du DVI non compatible mac.


oui bien sur il s'agit de 2 écrans LG L207WT et effectivement en regardant la spécificité de leur  connectique je me suis aperçue que c'était du DVI D et du VGA et apparemment les prises Apple sont en DVI


----------



## prasath (25 Février 2008)

serial a dit:


> oui bien sur il s'agit de 2 écrans LG L207WT et effectivement en regardant la spécificité de leur  connectique je me suis aperçue que c'était du DVI D et du VGA et apparemment les prises Apple sont en DVI



Alors déjà "DVI" est un terme générique, on parle de DVI-A pour analogique, DVI-D pour sortie numérique et DVI-I pour une sortie soit en analogique soit en Numérique. La plupart des cartes graphiques récentes sont en DVI-I.

Après renseignement, il semblerait que ta FX 5200 ait une sortie DVI-D. Et ton écran *LG L207WT* possède une entrée DVI-D également. Donc où est le problème?

As tu bien une sortie DVI-D sur ta CG? Regarde si ce n'est pas une histoire de Single Link ou Dual Link...

DVI-D:


----------



## prasath (25 Février 2008)

Alors il semblerait qu'il y ait un semblant d'explication concernant ta carte graphique pour une connection DVI/DVI: C'est peut-être une piste, il semblerait que ta carte soit trop ancienne pour supporter une résolution au format "Wide" des écrans plus modernes.

La solution la plus simple pour toi c'est de t'acheter une nouvelle carte graphique compatible et un peu plus récente si tu veux profiter de tes deux moniteurs.


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

merci merci et merci encore pour tous ces éclaircissements.
Sur la carte mère du G5 j'ai le modèle DVI-I Dual link analog et digital , la sortie DVID du LG ne fonctionnait donc pas sur cette prise , la solution pour faire marcher un des deux écrans était de connecter la sortie VGA de l'écran via un adaptateur DVI-A, ce qui faisait marcher la connexion analogique. Reste la question du port ADC qui reste sur la carte mère et dont je ne trouve pas d'adaptateur compatible pour brancher le second écran. Bref résultat des courses : j'ai remballé soigneusement mon écran dans son emballage d'origine et je retourne chez Surcouf pour échange. Je garde mon Formac sur la prise ADC actuelle et je vais opter pour un grand écran en DVI-I . What else ? &#8230;&#8230;


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

J'ai appelé Apple dans l'idée que passer à Mac pro serait peut-être plus judicieux que de racheter une carte graphique pour le power PC et là ils m'ont confirmé que le Mac pro ne supportait pas le DVI-D. Donc ces écrans ne conviennent pas même en changeant de Mac.
Merci encore , je vais faire attention avant de rapporter un écran à la maison , remarque en VGA je bénéficiais du wide du LG 20" mais pas de la qualité digitale. Peut mieux faire &#8230;


----------



## prasath (25 Février 2008)

serial a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple dans l'idée que passer à Mac pro serait peut-être plus judicieux que de racheter une carte graphique pour le power PC et là ils m'ont confirmé que le Mac pro ne supportait pas le DVI-D. Donc ces écrans ne conviennent pas même en changeant de Mac.
> Merci encore , je vais faire attention avant de rapporter un écran à la maison , remarque en VGA je bénéficiais du wide du LG 20" mais pas de la qualité digitale. Peut mieux faire



Un mac pro ne supporte pas le DVI-D ??? C'est quoi cette embrouille!!  
Pour infos les apple display sont en DVI-D. Seul le 30" a besoin d'une connectique DVI-D Dual Link ....


----------



## prasath (25 Février 2008)

Pour compléter l'infos, N'importe quel PC muni d'une carte graphique avec interface DVI I peut prendre en charge un Apple Display 20" et 23".

Voici le lien qui parle de DVI-D pour les apple Display:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Cinema_Display


----------



## serial (25 Février 2008)

Merci encore pour toutes ces infos; je suis dépitée et je ne comprends pas pourquoi les techniciens d'Apple m'ont dit que les cartes graphiques des Mac pro ne supportent le format DVI-D. Bref, en cherchant je m'aperçois que la carte graphique de mon G5 est une Geforce FX 5200 en 64 mo donc une antiquité j'imagine et je me demande quels écrans pourraient convenir sur cette carte (DVI-I et ADC). Donc 2 alternatives ou je garde mes moniteurs LG 20" et je change de carte graphique ou j'achète un grand écran et je change de carte graphique ou je passe direct au mac pro &#8230;quelle fatigue&#8230;moi je voulais juste 2 écrans pour travailler &#8230;


----------



## prasath (26 Février 2008)

serial a dit:


> Merci encore pour toutes ces infos; je suis dépitée et je ne comprends pas pourquoi les techniciens d'Apple m'ont dit que les cartes graphiques des Mac pro ne supportent le format DVI-D. Bref, en cherchant je m'aperçois que la carte graphique de mon G5 est une Geforce FX 5200 en 64 mo donc une antiquité j'imagine et je me demande quels écrans pourraient convenir sur cette carte (DVI-I et ADC). Donc 2 alternatives ou je garde mes moniteurs LG 20" et je change de carte graphique ou j'achète un grand écran et je change de carte graphique ou je passe direct au mac pro quelle fatiguemoi je voulais juste 2 écrans pour travailler



Ca me rappelle un peu mon histoire. A la base moi je voulais absolument avoir un écran 30". Mais je n'avais pas de PC avec une CG dual link. Comme je voulais passer aussi au mac, j'ai fini par m'acheter un mac pro  

Franchement à toi de voir si tu as vraiment besoin d'une telle machine, pas de dépense inutile  . Si c'est vraiment ce que tu veux, tu peux aussi l'acheter en mono processeur (déjà très puissant). Ca t'économiserait 450 euros.

Donc voilà, difficile de te conseiller car les 3 alternatives sont judicieuse. Mais n'achète un nouveau mac pro que si tu en as vraiment besoin


----------



## serial (26 Février 2008)

oui je vois &#8230; c'est souvent comme ça que les choses avancent . Le mac pro : je vais en avoir besoin car mes logiciels évoluent à vitesse grand V et sont de plus en plus gourmands en mémoire et en ressources processeur et leurs update passent progressivement en intel 
(je fais de la musique) , je peux encore tergiverser 6 mois environ , en attendant je pensais après une nuit de reflexion, acheter une carte graphique ATi Radeon 9000 Pro G4/G5 qui comporte deux ports DVI (prix sur le net 199&#8364. Sinon à force de recherche j'ai fini par saisir que les sorties DVI des cartes récentes gèrent aussi bien le DVI-A et le DVI_D mais pas ma carte actuelle . Bon, en tout cas merci pour ton aide et tes lumières&#8230;


----------

